# Aufgabe mit Arrays



## gabyjava (20. Jan 2015)

Hallo 
ich habe erst vor kurzem mit dem Programmieren angefangen, deshalb fällt es mir noch sehr schwer und ich komme bei folgender Aufgabe nicht weiter:
(Array) (1 Punkt)
Kinder spielen gerne das B-Sprachen-Spiel. Die B-Sprache funktioniert so, dass an jeden Vokal (a,e,i,o,u) eines Wortes ein b plus die Wiederholung des Vokals angefügt wird.
Schreiben Sie eine Methode namens spielen, die ein normales Wort entgegennimmt (Parameterdatentyp: String) und in ein Wort der B-Sprache übersetzt und dieses zurückgibt.
Beispiel:
übergebene Zeichenfolge: spiel mit mir
zurückgelieferte Zeichenfolge: spibiebel mibit mibir
Hinweise:
Verwenden Sie zur Lösung der Aufgabe keine Methoden der Klasse String außer toCharArray() und String.valueOf()!
Wandeln Sie den an die Methode übergebenen String mit toCharArray() in ein char-Array um!
Ermitteln Sie, wie lang der zurückzugebende String sein muss und erzeugen Sie ein neues char-Array der entsprechenden Länge. Speichern Sie in diesem char-Array das Wort der B-Sprache.
Wandeln Sie das neue char-Array mit String.valueOf() zurück in einen String um und geben Sie diesen zurück.

das habe ich bis jetzt:


```
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Blatt8Aufg2 {
public static String spielen(String zeichenFolge)
{
	char[]chars=zeichenFolge.toCharArray();
	for (i=0; i<chars.length();i++)
	{
		char b = b;
		char c = chars[i];
		if (c=='a'||c=='e'||c=='i'||c=='o'||c=='u')
		{
		
		}
	}
		
		
		
}

public static void main(String[] args)
{
	String zeichenFolge;
	Scanner scanner = new Scanner (System.in);
	System.out.println("Geben Sie bitte eine Zeichenfolge ein: ");
	zeichenFolge=scanner.nextLine();
	
}
}
```
Es wäre schön, wenn Jemand mir weiterhelfen, habe nächsten Montag Prüfung ((
Danke schon mal


----------



## stg (20. Jan 2015)

Du hast vergessen deine Frage zu stellen.


----------



## Flown (20. Jan 2015)

Steht doch alles dort, was du benötigst.

Erst einmal ein char-Array aus deinem Satz machen. Über dieses Array darüber laufen und mal zählen wie lange das neue Array werden soll (Tipp: jedes mal wenn ein Konsonant kommt brauchst du 2 Plätze mehr im Array).

Neues Array anlegen mit deiner neuen Länge. 
Nochmals über dein Array drüberlaufen. Jedes mal wenn ein Konsonant erscheint den Konsonant, ein b und nochmals den Konsonant einfügen in dein Array.

Zum Schluss String.valueOf(bLanguageArray) zurückgeben. Et voila


----------

